# Havanese Groomer in Indianapolis area



## Gino (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi all, I am looking for a groomer familiar with Havanese in the Indianapolis area. I have a 7 month old Havanese and he needs a a shorter cut for warmer weather, but would like keep some of the Havanese characteristics- hair falling and bouncy. Thank you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gino said:


> Hi all, I am looking for a groomer familiar with Havanese in the Indianapolis area. I have a 7 month old Havanese and he needs a a shorter cut for warmer weather, but would like keep some of the Havanese characteristics- hair falling and bouncy. Thank you.


Hi there! I am not anywhere near Indianapolis, so no help there. There is also absolutely no reason NOT to get a puppy cut if that’s what you want. I just wanted to address “for the warmer weather”. This is a breed that COMES from a very warm climate. Their coat is designed to keep them cool. Puthim in a puppy cut if it is more convenient for YOU, but it doesn’t matter to HIM, as long as you keep him clean and mat-free!


----------



## Gino (Nov 25, 2020)

krandall said:


> Hi there! I am not anywhere near Indianapolis, so no help there. There is also absolutely no reason NOT to get a puppy cut if that’s what you want. I just wanted to address “for the warmer weather”. This is a breed that COMES from a very warm climate. Their coat is designed to keep them cool. Puthim in a puppy cut if it is more convenient for YOU, but it doesn’t matter to HIM, as long as you keep him clean and mat-free!


Thank you- I wasn’t even thinking in those terms as we have never had a Havanese! 🥰


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

RICKY is in full coat. Our summers can get to 100+F. RICKY is totally comfortable in that weather. Havanese are historically warm weather dogs. In fact he tolerates our summers better than our winters in his full coat. Put you dog in a puppy cut if you like, but be cautious of sunburn if cut too short. Also be cautious of hot paving (concrete and blacktop) during the summer. You can damage tender paws during the hottest part of the day! I only walk RICKY at sunup and after sundown during the summer to avoid potential problems in our area. YMMV.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Put you dog in a puppy cut if you like, but be cautious of sunburn if cut too short. Also be cautious of hot paving (concrete and blacktop) during the summer. You can damage tender paws during the hottest part of the day! I only walk RICKY at sunup and after sundown during the summer to avoid potential problems in our area. YMMV.


REALLY important points! Google “sidewalk paw burns” for some really gruesome photos! ALWAYS feel the pavement with your hand before walking your dog. If you can’t hold your hand comfortably on the pavement, (or walk comfortably on it in bare feet) you should NOT be walking your dog on it. Also, alway carry water for your dog if you will be out on a walk of more than 20 minutes or so in very hot weather! For yourself too!


----------

